# Info/advice needed on the Ruger 44 Carbine



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Thinking of buying what looks like to be almost new condition, very well maintained Ruger 44mag Carbine . This is an early '80's gun by the serial #, 1 + 4 in the tube..All .44 carbines have 18.5" barrels..Extremely light at 5.75lbs!!!
Under $500

So tell me what you think, especially post if you have one and can give me some tips, ammo to use for Hogs/deer, what scope you have on and what groupings you are getting. This will primarily be an under 100 yds gun for me more like 50-65 yds.

Thanks


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I used to have one. It was an OK gun but there are a lot better ones out there for hunting. I think I paid $150 for mine and sold it a year later for $280. But this was probably 15 years ago.
The guy I sold it to doesn't shoot it much. He did some research and those guns are prone to some kind of problem. Can't really remember what it is. Split forestock maybe ? Might want to do a google search and see if you can find something on it.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I did look on Gun Broker and they are selling for up to $750, they were given a good rating by all the reviews I can find, just trying to head off any problem before I bite the bullet and buy the gun!


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Holy Crap Batman*

What a deal that was as per the condition. 

It should be a great close range hog thumper. I had one back in the early 80's and I killed coyotes,deer,moose,and a smaller(190lb IIRC) black bear with it while in Maine. The bullet of choice back then was a 265gr Hornady FN. Now I would probably choose the 240 or 300gr Hornady XTP for the Florida hunting.

I do believe that chevelle427 has one as do a couple of others hear 'bouts. I loved mine but due to a massive brain fart,I sold it for.....?....who the heck knows. --- SAWMAN


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Well Sawman you can always borrow mine now, as I Know you have so many thumpers we could trade off !


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Yeah,Right*

Your gonna hate it and I'mm gonna buy it..........nuff said !! --- SAWMAN


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL @ Sawman!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I've got one. I put a shotgun scope on mine and it works great.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*May I Ask.......*

.......which scope did you choose for the 44 carbine ?? --- SAWMAN


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Scuba, what power did you go with? I have a new Redfield that is a 2-7x33 but may want something smaller. Thanks


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I went with an inexpensive Simmons Prodiamond scope in 4x32mm. It has traditional cross hairs -- but with a small diamond area surrounding the center (for the shot pattern I suppose). If I can get the 44 Magnum slug anywhere inside that diamond on the deer during a "snap shot" in thick brush -- they're going down. It has worked quite well through a couple of seasons.

At 75 yards, the diamond area covers the deer's vital zone. It will do the same on a turkey at 40 yards -- but I've not tried to take a turkey with the 44...  

http://www.opticsplanet.net/picture...s-prodiamond-4x32mm-shotgun-scope-517793.html

http://www.natchezss.com/images/products/SN567793.jpg


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*What's The Chances*

Had the exact same scope on the Ruger 44 that I had some 6 years ago. Worked fine for the fast shots in the diamond thing as you stated. I liked the thick outside the diamond for quick accquisition during the hours dawn and dusk. Used the bottom "V" for my drop at 100yds with a 265gr. Worked great.

Got the scope now on my Bushmaster Carbon 15. Works just as good there. --- SAWMAN


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks Rob, that looks like an inexpensive alternative to what I was thinking...

Sawman you have everything, I need, lets just trade houses, you leave your stuff and I will leave mine, we of course will take with us our wonderful brides!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Great minds think alike... For me, it was a matter of the scope being on the rack at the local Walmart at 12:30am on a Thursday morning before a weekend hunt. I figured it was worth the $35 risk...


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Now they are $69 down from the retail 100 on Optics Planet, you got a great deal!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Currently $39.99 at Natchez:

http://www.natchezss.com/product.cfm?contentID=productDetail&prodID=SN567793


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

$13.40 shipping, I hate that, but still cheaper than OP and free shipping, Thanks Scuba!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you for the advice, I ordered my Simmons scope!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i picked up a nice one one here a few months back.

100 yd easy to keep on a 9"paper plate iron sights.

always wanted one and snagged a nice one. (DEERSTALKER MODEL 3550 SOMETHING MADE :yes

was told stay away from lead BULLETS NOT SURE WHY .

so far it is all i thought it would be. i would put it up there with my camp 9 and camp 45


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I got mine today from IL, guy said it was nice and it was, better than advertised and a great price. At least 98% handling marks from 1984 but beautiful and ver few round through it. Put my Redfield 2-7x33 on it as the new simmons would not fit with the bases I had.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Da Ports*

As a general rule.....no lead bullets down a bbl with gas ports. Lead shaved off by the ports would not be so good plus the lube used on the lead bullets tends to gum up the entire action,piston and all.

So many good ---> great bullets to choose from,IMO,lead,hard or otherwise,not needed.--- SAWMAN


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great guns!! I just wish they held a few more rounds....I have the deerfield that has the detachable 4 shot magazine....I like it better for the ease of reloading with extra mag's.....but they shoot pretty good....to bad I can't use it YET to hunt deer in Ohio....one day they will allow the casing(bullet) and not the gun ....we can use the 44 handgun but not a carbine :no:....doesn't make much sense to me....oh well..... maybe one day


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah hog hunting I carry 10 rds in a mag but feel 1 in the chamber and 4 in the tube will be enough for the 44 carbine. I will carry a speed loader(just for ease of carrying) in case I need to load her up again.

Sawman is out sighting in in this morning, first shot for paper at 25 he cut the bulls-eye moving now to 50tds...250 grain, trying out the 240 and 300 too.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Holie schmolie !!*

This gun shoots better than either one that I owned. Probably better that 95% of the like guns out there. Trigger was L O N G and extremely mushy. I shot 4 shots in about 3 seconds to test the cycling of the action and It worked without a problem using my handloaded 240gr Hornady XTP's.

The recoil is about like a Mini30. Muzzle rise is a little less. It is more of a shake than a thump on the shoulder. The group shown was with my handloads using the Hornady 240gr XTP's. It was shot over bench and bag at 50yds. After shot #5 and #6 I moved the scope two clicks left and 2 clicks up . Shot #7 was the result. The tracking on that new Redfield seems perfect.

Not only is the weapon purdie but it's a shooter also. What a deal you got. --- SAWMAN


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Sawman, You are THE Man! Thanks Bud! Sawman was on a forum I am not on, saw the deal and suggested I jump on the deal. I had to join, wait for approval and then PM the owner I would take it, he lives in IL. This is what I wrote on the site about the deal and dealings with the seller...Needless to say I am a HAPPY purchaser! Thanks also to Tim at Baywatch for the easy shipping and FFL transaction.

* Re: Rate the deal.. ( Buyers and Sellers ONLY) *
« *Reply #660 on:* *Yesterday* at 05:57:28 PM »
*Quote* *Modify* I just did a deal w GAB, all communication was quick and effortless. Sent the Postal Money Order and the day he received it the gun was shipped, talk about prompt!

Got the gun today, tore it apart and inspected it, looks 98% to me, fired very little and only handling marks as you would suspect for a 1984 gun, Better than advertised actually!

I would not hesitate to do business with GAB again or to refer anyone to him. I buy and sell guns all the time, Gun Broker, local forums, so this was not my first rodeo and if they all went this smooth and easy also a great product, there would never be any problems...This gun was for my personal use and will be used and in the safe a long time! Thanks GAB!!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Now ll I need to do is take pics of the gun, post them and go kill some HOGS!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Well no pics of the gun but the Sawman sighted it in for me and last night the result!
My story and I am sticking to it:
Got in my shooting tower, not even un packed yet to settle in and 10-15 min there they were. 7 shoats come running across the plot to the barrel, I watch them and a minute later 7 more come on, they go to the roll barrel too but decide it is too crowded so the head to the feeder 50 yards away. I settled on the largest one at the barrel, waited 5 min or more picked the largest little boar out. No sow, no larger hogs are coming so I decide to get dinner. 

My new 44 mag took aim and hit him just behind the front shoulder, he went down, came back up and I was not going to lose him so shot again, in 1 ear out the other....240 grain through and through at 50 yards, great scope, great gun and round.
Had him gutted and skinned and on ice in 45 min, first hog done in 30 years so was not too bad.

He is in salt brine and ice now.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Well after 2 hogs and loving the gun as luck would have it the same guy in IL has another, like the same condition with the factory peep sights. Offered it to me for a very good price, waiting for pics and the serial # now. I hope these old eyes can use the peep sight and not have to scope this one or dedicate it to a Night Vision Scope...

2nd Hog, 34 yards, 2" hole through the exit shoulder, DRT


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Damn !!!*

Wish that I could get a good deal like that. PLEASE....don't offer him more than he is asking. No more Mr. Nice Guy,ok ??? --- SAWMAN


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I bought it today...65 model 90-95% condition...have not decided to sell it or use it.


----------



## Tungoil (Jun 24, 2011)

I sold mine to "plainwornout" for $250. Ten years later he sold it back to me for $300. Im happy...........very!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Well Tungoil they are worth more than that today...good recovery!


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Crap !!*

Frank will keep it. He never lets me get in on the "good deals". He's probably affraid that I will use the rest of them 240's for myself. :yes:--- SAWMAN


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Sawman you know our deal, I never charge you more than double! Hey I thought I already had all the 240's!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

OK, thinking now of getting the Deerfield w the rotary mag in.44. some of you have had cycling problems and I want to hear why, considering the 240 gr and 300 gr are the same size with just more lead in the case on the 300 why would it make a difference...Please advise and discuss before I buy one. Thanks

Also wood stock repair or cracks, materials and how to on guns that no longer have a source of replacement stocks...


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Your Lucky Day*

There is one for sale for $800+. Also a NIB model like yours for about the same price. --- SAWMAN


----------

